
Headphones can be hijacked to surreptitiously record audio (2016) - pencilpup223
https://www.wired.com/2016/11/great-now-even-headphones-can-spy
======
mediocrejoker
I expected this was another story about the Bose lawsuit

[http://www.reuters.com/article/us-bose-lawsuit-
idUSKBN17L2BT](http://www.reuters.com/article/us-bose-lawsuit-idUSKBN17L2BT)

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13014435](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13014435)

